# Spanish Driving Licence



## stevegoodman (Jun 22, 2008)

I know driving licences have been discussed many times, but here is a question I don't remember being touched.

Having moved to Spain I applied for a Spanish driving licence in exchange for my UK one. The first one they sent me had categories missing but Trafico admitted it was their error and issued, quickly, a corrected licence.

One thing that is missing, compared to the UK licence, is my address, although it does have my NIE.

Is this correct or have they missed off the address when it should be there? If it is correct does this mean I need to show my residencia papers if asked to show my licence?


----------



## stevegoodman (Jun 22, 2008)

stevegoodman said:


> I know driving licences have been discussed many times, but here is a question I don't remember being touched.
> 
> Having moved to Spain I applied for a Spanish driving licence in exchange for my UK one. The first one they sent me had categories missing but Trafico admitted it was their error and issued, quickly, a corrected licence.
> 
> ...


Looks like I've managed to answer my own question. The licence doesn't have the address as the Police can get that from their database via the NIE. Suppose some form of address paperwork *might* be handy to have though if hiring a car in, say, UK although didn't present a problem the other week when I did that.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The driving licenses in some European countries don't carry address information. We used to run into this in Germany all the time, as we'd be asked to provide i.d. information for company execs in the US, where drivers licenses have addresses and passports don't. The Germans insisted on having a passport (which many Americans don't have) because in Germany, the passport includes your address. The Americans would send copies of their driving licenses, which do have their address - but the Germans wouldn't accept that as i.d. because their rules insisted on having the passport.

Isn't international living fun? 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

